# VTC5's



## Rob Fisher

OK I have been playing for the VTC5's I got from the USA and I have to say they are performing beautifully!

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 3


----------



## VandaL

Yup VTC5's are the gold standard. It's a pity sony discontinued them like a year ago, so stock is becoming more and more rare. I tried to get a local retailer who deals directly with sony to order me some and they were told they will not be making more of these batteries. 

I've noticed the battery life I get off one of these in my IPV v2 @ 40 lasts at least twice as long as an efest purple series 35A

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I find it incredible that something as big as vaping isn't getting the attention from battery makers that one would think it would be? It makes no sense?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## steve

I love them too have 4 and would happily buy a few more . wish there was a really great 18500 battery readily available though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VandaL

Vaping on 18650 26650 mods etc is an extremely small part of the vaping community, I would venture a guess at say 5%. Most people are happily vaping their eGo(twisp etc) style devices. I had an ego style device for close to 4 years till a mate told me about mods etc once I started on them I completely stopped smoking and never thought twice about it. I managed to find a place who had Genuine Sonys in stock so I ordered 11 which should be enough to last me a long time 

Alot of .US retailers have been out of stock for like over a month so the genuine stuff is super rare now, I know there are a bunch of fake sonys going around now.


----------



## Snape of Vape

Opened this post with the hopes someone is selling a VTC5

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Zegee

glad you are sorted mr fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL

If you are looking for readily available VTC batteries, You can use *XTAR VTC4 30A 18650 2100mAh. *They are rewrapped VTC4's and have identical performance BUT have better wrapping = better safety also they look sick.








Can be ordered from here, https://originvape.com/product/xtar-sony-vtc4-re-wrapped/ .Pretty cheap *$8.99*
I've read on ECF from a bunch of owners who have original VTC4s and every single one says this is identical. It's sort of like the Kayfun and russian 91%, basically the same thing but the russian is slightly better

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## huffnpuff

VandaL said:


> If you are looking for readily available VTC batteries, You can use *XTAR VTC4 30A 18650 2100mAh. *They are rewrapped VTC4's and have identical performance BUT have better wrapping = better safety also they look sick.
> 
> Can be ordered from here, https://originvape.com/product/xtar-sony-vtc4-re-wrapped/ .Pretty cheap *$8.99*
> I've read on ECF from a bunch of owners who have original VTC4s and every single one says this is identical. It's sort of like the Kayfun and russian 91%, basically the same thing but the russian is slightly better



Dimensions:

*Size: approx. height 67mm x diameter 18.4mm *

They may be fine for mechs but their extra length WILL be a problem some of the newer high power VW mods, where a normal VTC and EFEST is already a very tight fit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## VandaL

huffnpuff said:


> Dimensions:
> 
> *Size: approx. height 67mm x diameter 18.4mm *
> 
> They may be fine for mechs but their extra length WILL be a problem some of the newer high power VW mods, where a normal VTC and EFEST is already a very tight fit.


Yup, I see your point, Although If the device has a spring contact for the negative I don't think you'd have an issue. I ordered some to test in my IPV but I doubt the 1mm will make a difference as the spring would just auto adjust to it. I've been looking at alternatives to VTCs because they are becoming super super rare. It seems the XTAR and the Samsung 25R are top two. The drawback with the samsung being you can't build below 0.22ohm as it is only 20A which is fine for majority of people and they have a good capacity of like 2500mah.


----------



## huffnpuff

's Cool. I just mentioned it because the new Sigelei's and to a certain extent Hana's are already tight in the battery length department. Let us know how it pans out.


----------



## Silver

And to all Reo Grand owners, if your battery is too high it will compress the spring too much, reducing the built in safety (hot spring, so a taller battery will have less room to fall)

The Reo Grand likes a 65mm length battery and was designed for the AW, which is about 65 mm

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## kimbo

VandaL said:


> If you are looking for readily available VTC batteries, You can use *XTAR VTC4 30A 18650 2100mAh. *They are rewrapped VTC4's and have identical performance BUT have better wrapping = better safety also they look sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can be ordered from here, https://originvape.com/product/xtar-sony-vtc4-re-wrapped/ .Pretty cheap *$8.99*
> I've read on ECF from a bunch of owners who have original VTC4s and every single one says this is identical. It's sort of like the Kayfun and russian 91%, basically the same thing but the russian is slightly better



Who is getting some of these?

I see they are $7.99 now. Maybe we can share the shipping


----------



## VandaL

Unfortunately I ordered 5 last night to try out. 


kimbo said:


> Who is getting some of these?
> 
> I see they are $7.99 now. Maybe we can share the shipping


Unfortunately I ordered 5 last night @ $8.99  could of saved R50 dammit


----------



## Rob Fisher

Having now used genuine VTC5's for a few weeks I'm really happy with them and wouldn't mind a few more... if anyone spots any available please shout. I'm not interested in anything but genuine Sony VTC5's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Having now used genuine VTC5's for a few weeks I'm really happy with them and wouldn't mind a few more... if anyone spots any available please shout. I'm not interested in anything but genuine Sony VTC5's.


+1


----------



## Paulie

Yeah i would love to get some more


----------



## Cliff

+2


----------



## VapeSnow

+3


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK so it appears that if anyone finds genuine Sony VTC5's you need to buy them ALL!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Alex

Update on the 2 vtc5 batteries I have:


----------



## Yiannaki

+4


----------



## Silver

+5


----------



## JakesSA

Odd that a re-wrapped battery would be taller ..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA

Found some VTC5s, get them here ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki

JakesSA said:


> Found some VTC5s, get them here ...


Why so cheap?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Yiannaki said:


> Why so cheap?



Last one available ... I bought the other 464 lol


----------



## BumbleBee

Riddle said:


> Last one available ... I bought the other 464 lol


I hope you're going to PIF them to the rest of us

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle

BumbleBee said:


> I hope you're going to PIF them to the rest of us



Haha it's for resale. Only putting a 5% markup


----------



## VapeSnow

Hi guys fasttech has stock of the vtc 5 again. 

https://www.fasttech.com/product/1659700


----------



## Silver

""


VapeSnow said:


> Hi guys fasttech has stock of the vtc 5 again."
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/product/1659700




Lol - they say the chemistry is Li-ion


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> ""
> 
> 
> Lol - they say the chemistry is Li-ion

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac

The ones on fasttech is probably fake. I wouldn't buy them.

On a side note, I found this http://www.kidneypuncher.com/subohmcell-18650-35amp-2800-mah-battery/
On the site they claim that this battery outperforms the VTC5's
Don't know if that's true, but I checked the stats and it looks good

Use it, don't use it...

Edit: Unfortunately, it seems, Kidney Puncher do not ship to South Africa....sigh

Edit: Also found this on reddit. Don't know if it's true. http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...4l/sony_is_not_discontinuing_the_vtc_line_of/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

zadiac said:


> The ones on fasttech is probably fake. I wouldn't buy them.
> 
> On a side note, I found this http://www.kidneypuncher.com/subohmcell-18650-35amp-2800-mah-battery/
> On the site they claim that this battery outperforms the VTC5's
> Don't know if that's true, but I checked the stats and it looks good
> 
> Use it, don't use it...
> 
> Edit: Unfortunately, it seems, Kidney Puncher do not ship to South Africa....sigh
> 
> Edit: Also found this on reddit. Don't know if it's true. http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...4l/sony_is_not_discontinuing_the_vtc_line_of/


That's good news !

Would be awesome if a company flooded the market with good products.


----------

